# I found a pill called Lyrica.....



## gobears4eva (Mar 2, 2010)

Lyrica gives you the same effect as marijuana but better.and it lasts a good 6 hours.Its a nerve agent that surpresses ur nerves in ur body so u feel no pain its remarkable!


----------



## ford442 (Mar 2, 2010)

i wish it were safe like pot...


*LYRICA is not for everyone.* LYRICA may cause serious, even life threatening, allergic reactions. Stop taking LYRICA and call your doctor right away if you have any signs of a serious allergic reaction. Some signs are swelling of your face, mouth, lips, gums, tongue or neck or if you have any trouble breathing, or have a rash, hives or blisters.
Drugs used to treat seizures increase the risk of suicidal thoughts or behavior. LYRICA may cause suicidal thoughts or actions in a very small number of people, about 1 in 500. Call your doctor right away if you have new or worsening depression, suicidal thoughts or actions, or unusual changes in mood or behavior. If you have suicidal thoughts or actions, do not stop LYRICA without first talking to your doctor.
LYRICA may cause swelling of your hands, legs and feet, which can be serious for people with heart problems. LYRICA may cause dizziness and sleepiness. You should not drive or work with machines until you know how LYRICA affects you. Also, tell your doctor right away about muscle pain or problems along with feeling sick and feverish, or any changes in your eyesight including blurry vision or if you have any kidney problems or get dialysis. 
Some of the most common side effects of LYRICA are dizziness, blurry vision, weight gain, sleepiness, trouble concentrating, swelling of your hands and feet, dry mouth, and feeling "high". If you have diabetes, tell your doctor about any skin sores. 
You may have a higher chance for swelling and hives if you are also taking angiotensin converting enzyme (ACE) inhibitors so tell your doctor if you are taking these medications. You may have a higher chance of swelling of your hands or feet or gaining weight if you are also taking certain diabetes medicines. Do not drink alcohol while on LYRICA. You may have a higher chance for dizziness and sleepiness if you take LYRICA with alcohol, narcotic pain medicines, or medicines for anxiety.
Before you start LYRICA, tell your doctor if you are planning to father a child, or if you are pregnant, plan to become pregnant, or are breast-feeding. If you have had a drug or alcohol problem, you may be more likely to misuse LYRICA.
In studies, a specific type of blood vessel tumor was seen in mice, but not in rats. The meaning of these findings in humans is not known.
Do not stop taking LYRICA without talking to your doctor. If you stop suddenly you may have headaches, nausea, diarrhea or trouble sleeping and if you have epilepsy, you may have seizures more often.


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks for the info man,but the high is still great


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 2, 2010)

Lyrica, NEVER heard of!

I'd say fuck the lyrica and just a have a good breakfast with a gram of Northern Lights minced with a nice omelette


----------



## acidbox420 (Mar 2, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Lyrica, NEVER heard of!
> 
> I'd say fuck the lyrica and just a have a good breakfast with a gram of Northern Lights minced with a nice omelette


Sounds tasty


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 2, 2010)

acidbox420 said:


> Sounds tasty


Followed by one big burp


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 2, 2010)

id prefer weed also but when ur broke and this is all u got its good


----------



## guitarabuser (Mar 2, 2010)

ford442 said:


> i wish it were safe like pot...
> 
> 
> *LYRICA is not for everyone.* LYRICA may cause serious, even life threatening, allergic reactions. Stop taking LYRICA and call your doctor right away if you have any signs of a serious allergic reaction. Some signs are swelling of your face, mouth, lips, gums, tongue or neck or if you have any trouble breathing, or have a rash, hives or blisters.
> ...


They forgot to mention bleeding out the ass after you pay for it. It's for fibromialgia.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Mar 2, 2010)

Lyrica is Pregbalin, the big cousin of gabapentin, or neurotonin, both are GABA inhibitors. I have about 1500mg of gabapentin but am wary to take it. 

It can feel like a mild roll, or high on weed. I have found it to be good as an anxiolytic, but I don't think its usually prescribed for that.

peace


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 2, 2010)

yea its a pretty good high,i got over 200 gabapentins but i dont know if they do nething do they?


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol i wouldnt talk about getting high on lyrica to too many people.. they will think your crazy.. Unfortunatly lyrica only produces a high in like.. 10 or 20 percent of the population.. everyone else feels nothing including myself. I had it and no matter the dose no effect,


consider yourself lucky i guess lol but i cant relate at all


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 2, 2010)

yea i take 6 of them and get high.


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Mar 2, 2010)

ford442 said:


> i wish it were safe like pot...
> 
> 
> *LYRICA is not for everyone.* LYRICA may cause serious, even life threatening, allergic reactions. Stop taking LYRICA and call your doctor right away if you have any signs of a serious allergic reaction. Some signs are swelling of your face, mouth, lips, gums, tongue or neck or if you have any trouble breathing, or have a rash, hives or blisters.
> ...


 
Oh and ford... im not sure why your are quoteing the drug warnings for lyrica .. do you ever look at ANY other drugs warnings,.. including advil? They all have warnings that can result in anything from dizziness to death


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 2, 2010)

yes exactally haha.lyrica isnt bad its quite fun


----------



## ford442 (Mar 2, 2010)

mm - this was right on the drug's main dot com page.. it caught my eye - i think these side effects are pretty extreme compared to non-prescription pills.. it sounds like it is not advised for a good percentage of people..


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

pregbulin is a wicked buzz my sister is prescribed it for back problems and i use to get it off her, you build a tolerence to it really quickly tho when i 1st started it 2 300mg capsules would get me wrecked for hours after 3months it was taking 28 300mg capsules to get that same buzz! yep thats 8400mg in one go it would make me feel a little bit sick but thats the only ill effect i got apart from not getting a great buzz lol

that was 11months ago and i havent touched it since, i wana add that i was very heavily into benzo's for many many years and and had an extremely high tolerance level and would take the pregbulin cause i didnt have ne benzo's am so glad im not addicted to that shit nemore(benzos not pregbulin). 11months clean!


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 2, 2010)

so gabapentin gets u high?cause if thats teh case i have alot of them how many mgs of it do i need to get high?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

if gabapentin is just another name for pregbulin then hell yes it gets you high as fuck! start of with 600mg for a good strong buzz but that is only if the name you called it is pregbulin i aint ever heard of gabapentin?


----------



## vallilynn (Mar 2, 2010)

lyrica is for t of fibermyalgia, my dr rx'd me a script and after a week of it it made me feel i had parkensons, beware its wierd drug


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

vallilynn said:


> lyrica is for t of fibermyalgia, my dr rx'd me a script and after a week of it it made me feel i had parkensons, beware its wierd drug


its not just for fibermyalgia my mum has that aint and they give her morphine patchs for it not pregbulin, my sister is precribed it for a bad back.

i totally agree tho its a wierd ol buzz fucking mental infact in high doses.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

in high doses its kinda like your mind is tripping but ya body is drunk lol


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 2, 2010)

lol i have over 200 gabapentins and it takes 1200 mgs to get high so im going to get wrecked righ tnow


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

gobears4eva said:


> lol i have over 200 gabapentins and it takes 1200 mgs to get high so im going to get wrecked righ tnow


youve already got a tolerence to it if ya taking 4 to get a buzz, keep that up and it wont be long b4 its taking you 24 to get high!


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Mar 2, 2010)

Lyrica=pregbalin
Neurotinin=Gabapentin

Peace


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 2, 2010)

All Drugs BECOME narcotic if taken in the right dose


----------



## estesj (Mar 3, 2010)

ford442 said:


> i wish it were safe like pot...
> 
> 
> *LYRICA is not for everyone.* LYRICA may cause serious, even life threatening, allergic reactions. Stop taking LYRICA and call your doctor right away if you have any signs of a serious allergic reaction. Some signs are swelling of your face, mouth, lips, gums, tongue or neck or if you have any trouble breathing, or have a rash, hives or blisters.
> ...


hahahahah! I see that commercial all the time. It's for depression right? I highly doubt it is anything like weed. It might make you a better free style rapper tho.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Mar 3, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> All Drugs BECOME narcotic if taken in the right dose


Haha, I challenge you to prove that!!

Peace


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 3, 2010)

lol i love how this thread blew up this is sweet,but yea lyrica is awesome but does neone know if gabapentin does the same thing?


----------



## jjbt420 (Mar 3, 2010)

gobears4eva said:


> lol i love how this thread blew up this is sweet,but yea lyrica is awesome but does neone know if gabapentin does the same thing?


 

this thred blows. grow up and rip a bong


----------



## Vcek (Jul 2, 2011)

gobears4eva said:


> Lyrica gives you the same effect as marijuana but better.and it lasts a good 6 hours.Its a nerve agent that surpresses ur nerves in ur body so u feel no pain its remarkable!


My friend told me about this drug 1 week ago, so he called me over to try it. He told me his friends take between 600-1500mg doses (of 75mg pills) so i decided to stay on the safe side and took 525mg(7 pills) . The "high" started around 2 hours later, and then after another 2 hours of staying at the "zenith of the high" i was walking with my friends and suddenly i started having a slurred speech/vision and random jerks in my shoulders/hips and around 15 minutes of fighting this heavy feeling, I passed out (according to me).

According to my friends i suffered full body seizures with my arms wide open (a very week form of Grand mal seizure), and my friends panicked and called ambulance. One of my friends had experience with this kinda stuff and forced my mouth open to check if i bit/swallowed my tongue (which is a very dangerous sign) and then started spraying water on my face till i woke up and the ambulance was there.

Then i remember the medic asking me questions about stuff that could have caused this and i (obviously) denied them all hoping they wont find out. 
I fell asleep as soon as they gave me the sedatives (although i was so sleepy) and apparently the sedatives had the same/worse effects and according to the nurse i suffered another two "complete body seizures". I then did blood test,urine test,ct scan,ecc and egc nerve tests(or whatever they are) and they were amazed how "all tests are clean !"


Some things i want to note:

- This was the first time to ever faint/pass-out/have seizures.
- Some powerful (tasteful/scented) hallucinations were felt.(comparable to morphine)
- I was back to normal in 17 hours exactly, and i never had any epileptic problems neither before nor after.
- I hope this serves as a warning to those all who are going to try this drug, or let their friends try it out. (especially to those are healthy and have no need of taking the medication). I personally think that some people (including me) have some form of allergy to this drug which makes it have some weird seizure-TRIGGERING-effect (AND yes i know the medicine is supposed to heal those seizures)


BLAME GOOGLE FOR GRAVE-DIGGING THIS


----------



## NP88 (Jul 2, 2011)

Glad you're ok, but you should be honest with medics. They aren't going to tell your parents, and if they do, I'm sure having your parents pissed off or disappointmented is better than having you dead!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 2, 2011)

Lyrica isnt a pill... It's where aliens come from.... I thought everyone knew this already lol...


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 3, 2011)

I was prescribed lyrica 50mg 3 times a day, it's not a high dose, I have fibromyalgia, and it makes me hurt all the time. It made my pain better, it's good for neurological pain.. Idk, never took it to get high? I got off it though, got worried about taking it everyday.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 4, 2011)

lyrica/pregbulin gets a wasted if taken in high doses im not in any way recommending it but it does get ya buzzing, and you get a tolerance to it real quickly also.


----------



## Jayroach (Jul 4, 2011)

i didnt get any of the effects of weed at all! ive tried every dose..and in way over the top amounts to rec dose. if anything higher doses felt slightt like speedy e. and the buzz is jittery and not that great for me. at lowdose i feel nothing. only thing its good for is potentiatingbenzos


----------



## essey1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys Do you know another pill like lyric?if you know please write..(I have Depression,it's illegal in georgia..)

and guys u know something about TIBATIN PILL ? 

i was drinking 3x 300 + Baklosan ( IF you know that pill opening fast drug addict )


----------



## essey1 (Aug 3, 2012)

how much tablets i need to drink to be in drug addic "HIGH" *Fanatrex/*Neurontin/Gabapentin ? (and it needs Prescription?)

i was drinking 3 - 300 Lyrica/and + baklosan


----------



## purklize (Aug 3, 2012)

Stay away from Neurontin and Lyrica. When I took Neurontin I went into a months long blackout without even realizing it. I basically couldn't make new memories anymore. I was supposed to be taking 4x300mg daily, but I was so out of it I was taking 8x300mg (estimate from a pill count).


----------



## testtime (Aug 4, 2012)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Lyrica is Pregbalin, the big cousin of gabapentin, or neurotonin, both are GABA inhibitors. I have about 1500mg of gabapentin but am wary to take it.
> 
> It can feel like a mild roll, or high on weed. I have found it to be good as an anxiolytic, but I don't think its usually prescribed for that.
> 
> peace


I have a big bottle of those fuckers. 1st time I took a single one, no effect.
So I took 2.
BANG.
2 days later I wake up and say WTF? No way.
So a week later, I try 2 again, to see if it was an isolated instance.
2 days later I wake up and say: Yup, never taking this again.


----------



## essey1 (Aug 5, 2012)

mdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...

no1 knews pill like lyrica ? 

thx go for advice! :*


----------



## FootballFirst (Aug 5, 2012)

Lyrica=pregabalin, Neurontin=gabapentin. they are not the same. Lyrica is a Schedule V controlled substance, Neurontin is not. they are both medications to help people deal with neurologic pain like pinched nerves, and diabetic nerve pain secondary to high blood sugar levels.

most common side effect with Neurontin is diarrhea which affects a significant amount of people.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 9, 2012)

gobears4eva said:


> thanks for the info man,but the high is still great


This made me geek! He could give two shits about the effects the man just wants his high lol


----------

